# Native Bees for S. Florida



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I've kept BOB's in Wyoming. They're native to the wetter parts of the state.

But I'm now in S. Florida and don't know a think about native bees here. Looking at BOB's life cycle, I doubt they would survive here in USDA plant zone 10b.

Anyone use or raise native pollinators in the southeast.

A small box of solitary, native pollinators could make a neat addition to a condo patio, where the discovery of a hive of bees would get a full emergency response including a lockdown of the public schools. No kidding! That happened yesterday down here.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Blue orchard bees (BOBs) might not live in Florida, but some other species of the same genus, even, do. This site is pretty technical, but does provide a starting point for the species that are present in Florida.

http://chiron.valdosta.edu/jbpascar/Intro.htm

The other orchard bees in _Osmia_ would probably live in the same blocks as BOBs.


----------

